# Lease in Bartow Co?



## DuckDawg21 (Dec 20, 2009)

Just moved and noticed a qdma hunting club on wayside rd in bartow co.  anyone know if they are looking for members or who to contact?

thanks,


----------



## Huntfish53 (Dec 20, 2009)

When you find out let me know because I own 5.6 acres that butts up to that club.


----------



## tnbrute (Dec 21, 2009)

For some reason everyone around North Ga seems to be very tight liped about hunting leases. I have lived in Calhoun for over a year and have been looking for a lease/club with no luck at all. If you hear of anything available let me know. Thanks.


----------



## bigtex (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a club just west of Adairsville on the Bartow/Floyd county line.  I am going to have some openings mainly because of hard times for hunters.  Please feel free to send me an email.  We have 500 acres guaranteed for 3 years.  Camping food plots are permitted.  We have the cheapest dues as well of 400.00.  Last year was the first season we had it.  The most that hunted at any one time was 8.  We only had 5 hunters opening day.  It is a beautiful track of land.  Have 4 or 5 club shooting houses.  We do not allow drinking or drugs.  This is a family club.  If you should have any questions please feel free to call me at 404-895-6655. God Bless Norm


----------

